# Blood and Snow - The Reverend's Space Wolves



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys!

So this is my second Space Wolves project log. The first lost all it's photos due to a glitch and frankly I can't be bothered to go through 3 years worth of posts and replace them all, so I started this new one.

I currently have around 10,000 points of Scouring-era Space Wolves. They started off as 40k Wolves but I've added a lot of Heresy-era stuff so it's a bit of a mix... hence the Scouring-era (31st millenium) background. 

I'll post up some pics of the rest of the army as I take them but for now I'll pic up where I left off, here are some pics of the Sky Claws I've just finished. I have a Wolf Guard and a Rune Priest with jump packs too.

































Comments welcome

Rev


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice Assault marines, I like them since they are space wolfy but no ODing on all teh fur and fangs etc. Really really like the marine on the first pic on one knee just looks really badass! Cracking stuff as usual


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Those are epic but they should have been death company with that color scheme. Your blood splatter on them is really impressive.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Below are some of the pictures of my army, which I took in February at Warhammer World, to show how it's looking at present. Since then I have added these sky claws, finished the terminators in the pictures and added two land speeders:








My army as it stands pretty much








Some of my Wolf Guard








A Lone Wolf standing among a sea of Grey Hunters. I basically kitted him out as if he had taken all the trophies and relic weapons from his brother pack members so he can take them all in to battle each time.








Another Lone Wolf (I admit that I stole this pose from a mini I saw in White Dwarf 358).








Wolf Lord and his retinue.








Mass ranks of the company swarming around the captured Shadowsword. I have added some details to this tank since then. And added another 3 bikes to the Swift Claws.








My Thunderwolves. The Heresy-era terminators have been finished since this picture was taken too. I have another three Thunderwolves which need painting up (next on the list).
















So this is my Wolf Lord. He's kitted out with the same weapons as Grimnar so he's quick and easy to use in games. Originally he was Bjorn Stormwolf (hence the company markings), who is described as wearing terminator armour, so is a nice fit. But as this is now a Scouring-era army I need to find another name for him (maybe Kyrl Grimblood, mentioned in the 2nd Ed codex as being around in the 31st millenium...)








This is a converted Ragnar Blackmane (which I have shown elsewhere in the past). I'm planning on doing another using the fine cast Gabriel Seth in the near future.

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see a family portrait. Fantastic as always.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gorgeous looking pack there Reverend, that wolf lord is beautiful, I love the purple on the cloak, what colors did you use? And a little rep of course!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thans again guys.

Oldman, I still have tons of old skool GW paints so the colours may not be relevent. For my purples I work up from Liche Purple to Tenticle Pink, then apply a Badab Black wash to provide shade, then a coat of Leviathan Purple wash to bring all the purples together and provide a smooth transition. 

Hope that helps.

Rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, one of my plans is to go back and retro-fit details to the Wolves I've already painted. There's loads of things that have changed in my painting techniques since I started the army and I want to bring them all together. The bases do this on the whole, but the addition of blood and battle damage will also make them look more unified.

Today I have been adding blood to the chainswords of a squad of Blood Claws, and using a darker wash on thier faces to pick out the details. 






















I have also finished sticking together my Sciuring-era Long Fangs. I don't have a particular love for either Mk3 or Mk4 armour (loving the Mk5 though) but I brought a set of each, plus those awesome looking heavy bolters from FW, and mixed them up with some Space Wolf pieces.

As I've said previously, I don't really like back banners as I think they are pretty impractical for a fast moving force that needs the element of surprise and the ability to move in confined spaces. However, I also have the image of a pagan army going in to battle with thier banners and flags propped on a hill behind them. So, adding my banners to my Long Fangs (which don't need either surprise or the ability to move in confined spaces) fits with this image.








I have also put the finishing touches to my Wolfy conversion of the Games Day 2012 miniature.








Let me know what you think.

Rev


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Thans again guys.
> 
> Oldman, I still have tons of old skool GW paints so the colours may not be relevent. For my purples I work up from Liche Purple to Tenticle Pink, then apply a Badab Black wash to provide shade, then a coat of Leviathan Purple wash to bring all the purples together and provide a smooth transition.
> 
> ...


Does indeed I have all them colors, now to apply them hmmmmmm


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome work. Can't wait till I get to that stage in my army build. 

The squad in the first two pics looks very carcharadon-like. Proxy anyone?  gj


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow... I like. This is really inspirational, especially at the current level of my own SW army building!!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

So I finished 1 squad of long fangs. I've gone all out with these guys and added as much character and detail as possible.

I gave them white helmets (I like painting the helmets the same colour as the squad markings, so some of my Grey Hunters have red heads, Blood Claws yellow, etc) and I think it looks really good. 

















There's a mixture of Mk3, Mk4 and other bits from a number of kits in here.

















These guys all have the FW heavy bolters, which I absolutely love.
























They have the Storm Wolf as thier symbol so I've added lightning to some of the company markings.









Let me know what you think.

Rev


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

You make me jealous Rev your models are so clean. The posing and feeling that they give off is wonderful.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Seconded, amazing, I can't fault them


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers guys. Any comments on the white helmets? what's your views?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Love the idea and you've done a really good job on them, I can rarely tell the difference between puppy squads so wish it was standard 

Love the FW stuff too just wish my budget stretched that far


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

I like the white it pops against the greys a lot.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice to see Some wolf love 
I've got space wolfs around so I may try to get painted them up plus rep


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta say I love the long fangs! Hell, all the stuff is amazing. The mash up with the armour types is executed very well. 

The white helmets work really well too.

Keep up the awesome work! :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the white helmets, they look great. I also especially like your snow bases. This guy here was asking for advice on them awhile back, maybe you'd like to share some tips.

Be nice to see some pics of that Shadowsword as well. Always like seeing SM Superheavy's.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad you guys like the white helmets. And I'm really glad I went with the idea. I'm currently painting another 6 Long Fangs with missile launchers but most of them have no helmets this time.

I'll post some pics of the shadowsword tonight. I've added some updates recently so even those of you who have already seen it will see something new.

As for the snow bases: I generally paint my bases grey, highlight them with off-white (bleached bone) and then wash them with devlen mud. The snow consists of a layer of snow flock and then another layer where I want deeper snow. Some guys paint these areas white first but I've found 2 or even sometimes 3 layers of flock looks pretty realistic. 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As promised, some pictures of the Shadowsword. 

Since I first painted this bad boy the aerial fell off so I've added a flag from the Imperial Guard command flag. 















This is my command tank so I have also added lots of communication dishes.






















I also wanted to show that the tank is a hub of activity so I added the guy climbing the ladder on the side and intend to add a few more (any ideas?).






















Again, originally my Great Company was based on Bjorn Stormwolf and the codex describes him as loving anything that makes a lot of noise so I came up with the fluff that he'd uncovered the Shadowsword damaged and trapped in an ice flow on some world. Instead of handing it back to the Guard, he ordered the Iron Priests to fix it and re-christened it Bjorn's Hammer.

Comments welcome,

Rev


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I will never get tired of your Wolves Rev!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are simply put, unbelievable.

You defiantly deserve a gold star.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I gotta get me a super heavy. Stunning as always Rev. It's the little details that do it for me. Just the right amount of SW ornamentation, and the SW boarding is a nice touch.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys. Just adding the finishing touches to some more long fangs. Will post some pics tomorrow. I've been going through and updating some of my old minis too, adding extra detail, blood and snow, etc.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Always inspirational work from the Reverend!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> As promised, some pictures of the Shadowsword.
> 
> I also wanted to show that the tank is a hub of activity so I added the guy climbing the ladder on the side and intend to add a few more (any ideas?).


GIGGIDY!

Looks awesome. Great work. As for other ideas for crew members:

- An Iron Preist blessing the vehicle
- A crew member affixing another SW icon or trophy to the tank
- A crew member or servitor fixing a weapon
- A crew member fiddling with an antena
- The tank commander on a vox link to his superior/looking at a map
- Crew member refilling the rear fuel tanks.
- Crew member fixing come additional armor plates or camo to the tank
- Servitor with a broom sweeping snow off the tank.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jacobite, they are some great ideas. I have been thinking about adding an iron priest to it, and maybe a long fang with a missile launcher ready to fire...

As promised, some pictures of my latest work. Basically I have been adding some extra detail to my old long fangs to tie them in with the new ones (i.e. painting the muzzles on thier helmets white to tie in with the white helmets I have painted on the new long fangs), painted 5 missile launcher wielding long fangs and also updated Arjak, who had a few issues with his paint work when I originally finished him.

Let me know what you think. 

I'm not sure about the missile launchers to be honest, I have never liked the look of those heresy era contraptions... The Mk3 armour is pretty sweet though, but again, to be honest, I think I am just loving the helmets. The rest of the armour isn't that great.

















































Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you've been looking at them too much, I like them, tbh I've never liked the middle launchers much but seeing yours makes me like them


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

A few shots of my Wolves whilst gameing at Warhammer World yesterday... it's getting difficult to get them all in one shot these days


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats bloody epic! They look great, know any Thousand Son or DA player to lay the smack down on? Your SW's vs a well painted force of either of them would be enough to make anybody need to change their pants.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Haha, cheers mate. I was just playing some imperials, no traitors around ot tear a chunk out of this week.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

just thought I'd show you my latest batch of Thunderwolves. Wolf Lord, Wolf Guard and a Canis Wolfborn (I don't like the official version). I have named him Lupis Wolfblood... not very original I know...

Let me know what you think

































Rev


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome. Bravo sir :clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:

I love the detail of the blood on the claws and jaws of the Thunderwolves and the riders weapons.

Allow me to shower you with rep


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

oh I do approve of those thunder wolves good sir, you almost make me want to rebuild my space wolves again, and might, using FW models >D.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would like to say "impressive army" but that would not be enough...I can really see the love and attention you poured into this army, from the small conversion details to the paintjob... 
Have some rep ye old wulf


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the work you put into making the wolves! Great work!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers guys, as a reward for such gracious comments let me show you the other mini I finished last night too.

Got this guy at last years Games Day. I love the pose and the painting it's based on (reminds me of my youth and a budding love of 40k.... *eyes mist over*).

I've only replaced the head and the knife as I didn't want to change too much on such a great mini. 

































The light was poor last night so the bloody power fist doesn't really show that well.

Rev


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

All the same, that fist looks great! The Games Day mini was such a good model... I kind of wish they'd made it more generic so it required less work to convert it to other armies, but it looks like you've managed just fine wolfing it up!


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Rev,

Hope you are well. Your wolves look ace and even better in person!
Are you posting up your 30k project too? Would be great to see the progress...


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Those are some lovely wolves! I am truly jealous I may have to get me one of those super heavies............


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's been a while since I last posted but I'm still working on my 30K wolves. But this means there's a lot in my collection that can't be used anymore. If anyone is interested in about 3500pts worth of well painted space wolves, take a look at my sales post:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2006282#post2006282


----------

